
Ask HN: What features should the “ideal” RSS reader have? - williamle8300
I am planning on making an RSS reader because I don&#x27;t really like the ones that are available. Most of them are freemium models which I always have some wariness with using since they usually get subsumed by bigger companies (flickr, delicious, instagram, firebase, instapaper, etc) and often discontinued.<p>I really believe in Pinboard&#x27;s business model, and I think that an RSS reader using their business model (subscription model) would be really successful.<p>My question, What features would you want in a completely reimagined RSS reader? (Don&#x27;t worry, I&#x27;m not planning on removing the proverbial headphone jack from the RSS reader)<p>It can be ideas that are totally from left field, or features that aren&#x27;t even negotiable for an RSS reader to have. Don&#x27;t worry if you&#x27;ll sound pedantic. I really enjoy listening to pedantic feedback.<p>Thank you for your input!<p>==== miscellaneous ====<p>In preparation to making this RSS reader, I built a clone of the FeedlyCloud product (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;app.pub.center). Basically it archives RSS feeds, offers a free REST api, and will charge money for push notifications. It&#x27;s janky right now, but works.<p>VICE
gui: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;app.pub.center&#x2F;feed&#x2F;37501716aa216d5cc7612ab8db01ecc3a87cda50
json: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;pub.center&#x2F;feed&#x2F;37501716aa216d5cc7612ab8db01ecc3a87cda50&#x2F;articles<p>WIRED
gui: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;app.pub.center&#x2F;feed&#x2F;76348e6bc3cbe5491ec9301b78e20fada87839f9
json: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;pub.center&#x2F;feed&#x2F;76348e6bc3cbe5491ec9301b78e20fada87839f9&#x2F;articles<p>NYRB
gui: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;app.pub.center&#x2F;feed&#x2F;5c965c127c0281698e7199d2468117a54c76983a
json: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;pub.center&#x2F;feed&#x2F;5c965c127c0281698e7199d2468117a54c76983a&#x2F;articles<p>This will be the platform that my proposed RSS reader will run on. I want to mention this to show that I&#x27;m serious about making this thing. Thanks again!
======
webgurl83
The ability for me to create folders and add feeds to them without having to
click and drag. I'm using a screen reader so can't do the drag-and-drop thing,
ya know. Also, an easy way to rename feeds without having to click my heals
together 3 times fast. Lol by that I mean actually inserting a labeled element
on the page that takes you to the form for renaming feeds. Oh and there's just
one more thing. Perhaps I'm a bit old-fashion, but I used to love the Google
reader way of doing things in list/compact view, as in a heading with the
title and a link to the article, and then an excerpt. I haven't found a
service that does it exactly that way since then. Lol, and before you regret
asking this question, I'll leave!

------
akamaozu
I'd like a readability-scraped version of the articles in my rss feed.

